# Cheap US places to order Sony HW-50ES Project



## ScAndal (Dec 14, 2012)

Anyone know of any places or have experience with resellers?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Locally? Try Tierney Brothers in Minneapolis. 

Online try AGI or Visual Apex.


----------



## ScAndal (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks Steve. Unfortunately, none of those places sell Sony.


----------

